# F85 vs. Z85



## CoachMK21 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm looking to purchase my first new road bike in the near future and am trying to decide between the F85 and the Z85. The Z85 is $100 more, but is it worth the additional cost? I plan to do some long rides, possibly do some tri's and maybe some occasional races. I currently have a 1993 Miele Turista and am certain that whichever I choose, it will be an immeasurable upgrade. Thanks!

Also, does anyone (SuperDave) know if this color is available in the US? http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/products.asp?category=Bikes&product=F85 - 2011


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

CoachMK21 said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first new road bike in the near future and am trying to decide between the F85 and the Z85. The Z85 is $100 more, but is it worth the additional cost? I plan to do some long rides, possibly do some tri's and maybe some occasional races. I currently have a 1993 Miele Turista and am certain that whichever I choose, it will be an immeasurable upgrade. Thanks!
> 
> Also, does anyone (SuperDave) know if this color is available in the US? http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/products.asp?category=Bikes&product=F85 - 2011



USA will only carry the RED color F85. If you are looking to match classic racing geometry, the Z bike is a more relaxed "Euro" handling bike. If you want reactive, quick and nimble handling over stability and "hands-free" control, opt for the Z.

The Z has a few upgrades over the F85, and quite frankly if the cost of the Z85 is not an issue and you prefer the F geometry take a hard look at the F75. That bike is amazing and uses a far more advanced frame and fork. If you only upgrade once every 18 years then that is the most bike for the money in that price range.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

In what way is the frameset more advanced?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

deviousalex said:


> In what way is the frameset more advanced?



The frames are not "more advanced" over the other on the F85 vs. Z85. The difference is in geometry and shaping. The Z uses hydroformed tubes to control wall thickness, shape and ride quality. The F uses round tubes or round tubes with slightly squared profiles at the tube intersections. The frame materials are the same on both bikes. The forks are the same as well. The price difference is a result of the components, not the frames. When you get to the F75 you get a different tubing design; the latest "standards" like BB30 and tapered 1.125" --> 1.5" head tube, and polished frame welds.

The Z85 is the "leatherman" do-it-all tool. The F-series models are much more specific tools. They are the right choice if the rider knows exactly the intent and purpose of the machine and will limit the use to that narrow scope of ideal use.

-SD


----------



## cnw20 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been riding a Fuji Touring for the past 2 years - would the F85 be too drastic of a change for a 54 year old guy who rides hilly country roads? Should I go with the Z85 instead? Thanks.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

cnw20 said:


> I've been riding a Fuji Touring for the past 2 years - would the F85 be too drastic of a change for a 54 year old guy who rides hilly country roads? Should I go with the Z85 instead? Thanks.


Based on the question alone I would say Z85 - not that the F85 would be a bad choice either. The Z is more relaxed and for me that makes the hills less of an obstacle. Im a recreational rider and not a racer so the choice was a little easier for me. I have flipped the stem and lowered the stack height on my Z to mimic a more aggressive riding bike but eventually went back to the +6 because I prefer being more upright on longer rides. FWIW Im 49 and just got back into cycling in April after a 20 year hiatus.


----------

